# Vintage Distressed Tee



## rav521 (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm looking for a distressed tee; I like Alternative's option, but it's too pricey. I could even go a bit more distressed than what Alternative offers. 

I'm looking for 300+ units and I'm thinking it's easiest to print the design and have them distressed somewhere, but I'm not sure where to go. Any suggestions?


----------



## JAA305 (Nov 20, 2016)

Bella + Canvas has some nice mineral wash and acid wash tees for less than $3 a piece


----------



## dumus4 (Jan 12, 2015)

Are you looking for women's and/or men's stressed / burnout? What colors.
Burn-outs for women are available from Next Level for 6.00 - 8.00. Men's seem to harder to find and have limited colors


----------



## tshirtsinco (Mar 22, 2017)

Bella + canvas has some nice options--not sure what you are considering pricey though. Alternative def. has a nice feel to them.


----------

